# 986 IH



## T4050 (Oct 11, 2020)

Need alittle more horsepower outta my 986 thinking about putting a turbo on it has anyone got any pointers?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Not as simple as you think. Turbo engines have strengthened parts, journals & bearings to withstand the added pressure.

If you just add the turbo you're heading for trouble. If you really need the xtra hp, sell this tractor & buy one with the turbo in it from the factory.


----------



## T4050 (Oct 11, 2020)

So in order to turbo I would have to take the engine down an build it back like a 1486?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Generally speaking it's not a recommended upgrade for hp due to all the implications for not only you'd have to address the engine strengthening, but also improve the cooling system. All in all $ wise not a worthwhile undertaking. Better to move on to a bigger tractor, less $ and risk.


----------



## T4050 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Trillium Farm said:


> Not as simple as you think. Turbo engines have strengthened parts, journals & bearings to withstand the added pressure.
> 
> If you just add the turbo you're heading for trouble. If you really need the xtra hp, sell this tractor & buy one with the turbo in it from the factory.


Not much gets changed on that engine when a turbo gets added. Main thing is oil jets for cooling the pistons. The 986 had the D436 (non turbo), 1086 had the DT414 (turbo) 1486 had the DT436 (turbo). Most of the innards are the same on the D and DT436. Cam is probably different as turbo engine usually get a bigger valve overlap to promote valve cooling. A great many IH naturally aspirated engines have had turbos put on them and lived long lives thereafter. That being said I would rather just buy a tractor with a higher HP rating.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dad put a turbo on our 966. Worked fine but was still never the tractor our 1066 was.


----------



## T4050 (Oct 11, 2020)

Does the 1066 have the DT436?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

T4050 said:


> Does the 1066 have the DT436?


DT414

766 - D360

966 - D414

1066 - DT414

1466 - DT436


----------

